# POW Glove Fail



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a pair of POW Zerow gloves, after 1 day of riding, 6 hours the seams failed in 3 spots. I emailed POW directly and they said it must be a problem in the production line and to contact whoever I bought them from. Hmmm.. Anyhow, I got them from Level Nine Sports in SLC - I emailed them and they called me next morning, cross shipped a new pair and gave me a return tag for the old pair - thought that was cool..


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Three years ago I got a pair of Pow Sonic gloves... after about 5-6 of riding the seam on side the ring finger on my left glove came apart (which is odd since that part wouldn't really touch the snow if I was dragging it, nor while I'm holding the board). Even th - they weren't very waterproof when the seams were closed and they felt kind of puffy bulky. ... returned them to backcountry.com and got a pair of Dakine Bronco GT gloves with gore-tex inserts, particularly flashy, but I'm not the one to care... I'm still using them today!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some 4 year old dakine scouts that are awesome and in good shape still. I mainly use some year old level fly gloves with the guards, probably 30 days on them so far... Like brand new still. My wife just got me some celtek trigger mitts that seem nice, have used them 3 days, great for days over 25 degrees....


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Have had pow gloves, mitts, park high five mitt, no issues. Bombproof even. Fit is strange on the gloves. Short fingers, long hands...strange


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a pair of pow tanto's, im not overly impressed with them.

They fit weird and the waterproofing they provided blows cunks. My hands get fucking soaked.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Have a pair of pow high fives that lasted a whopping 5 days before they were torn to hell.


----------



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

...and my 16 year old Hestra mittens still rule (shell stuff with liners)...quality stuff.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

burton impact gloves - tough and they help reduce risk of wrist injury - pretty warm but not great, add a light underglove layer and super warm


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Kwanzaa said:


> I've got a pair of pow tanto's, im not overly impressed with them.
> 
> They fit weird and the waterproofing they provided blows cunks. My hands get fucking soaked.


Have you proofed the leather?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Have you proofed the leather?


does this mean something other then just putting nikwax or some other waterproofing paste on it?


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Have you proofed the leather?


yeah, i gave it several coats, made sure i really got the seams.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

UPDATE:
Level 9 sent me out a new pair ASAP - since POW said there might be a problem with the production I got a different color - girly white. Here's what they looked like after less than 8 hours of use.. seriously? I emailed POW but no response yet.. What a joke? I read such good stuff about POW gloves on these forums?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Those look more beat than my ex girlfriends vagina. There has to be something seriously wrong with their production for that to happen. I have seen $10 gloves take more abuse.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn, I was about to pick up some POW gloves, but perhaps it might be best to wait for next season's line.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Weird my POW goatskin mitts took a hella beating last year, probably have 40 days on them without any issues.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in ValTho, France atm and my POW Sultan gloves have completely failed me. Three days in and the stitching is coming apart, the leather on the fingertips has frayed considerably and they are about as waterproof as a sponge, and that's after treating them with Nikwax. Not impressed at all. I've got one day left before I fly home, and I'll be picking up another pair of gloves before I go away again for sure.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ScottVD said:


> I read such good stuff about POW gloves on these forums?


Really? It was these forums that convinced me not to buy POW gloves when whiskeymilitia had them up almost everyday during the preseason.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

that's some single stitch bullshit


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

i have had no issues with my POW gloves
and now that they have gore tex i AM SOLD

sounds like you had some bad luck, it happens with any product!
move on nothing to see here


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> i have had no issues with my POW gloves
> and now that they have gore tex i AM SOLD
> 
> sounds like you had some bad luck, it happens with any product!
> move on nothing to see here


lol, ok.. Do u work in sales, or pr damage control perhaps?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

ScottVD said:


> lol, ok.. Do u work in sales, or pr damage control perhaps?


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Exactly!!  just as a new update, pow wrote me back and said they'd send me a 3rd pair directly.. So we'll see what happens.. I want them to work because I like the glove..


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

ScottVD said:


> Exactly!!  just as a new update, pow wrote me back and said they'd send me a 3rd pair directly.. So we'll see what happens.. I want them to work because I like the glove..


hahahaha perfect!


----------

